# Sex crimes officer gets convicted for sex crime.



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 4, 2004)

Think this guy will live long in prison?

http://www.local6.com/news/3614161/detail.html


Regards,


Steve


----------



## gmunoz (Aug 4, 2004)

Most likely NOT!~


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 4, 2004)

He'll be fine, but he won't see many people.  They wouldn't put him in genpop due to the simple and undeniable fact SOMEONE would "suicide" him, either for being a dirty cop or for messing with a little girl.

No, he'll probably spend about 5 years in a federally-funded greybar country club, then get out on good behavior or some B.S.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 4, 2004)

I find this extremely ironic and sad that no-one had saw any signs of his behavior before... I mean he wouldn't have worked alone and he would've been around experts that would/should/could've noticed things like that. 
However my experience with gents like these says otherwise. They can be extraordinarily skillful in covering up their crimes/abuse. 
Will he last long in prison? Hard to say. This was a 14 yr old child not a little girl. It would depend upon the attitudes of the others in prison. A guard with a 14 yr old daughter might bribe a prisoner to "take care of the guy". The fact that he was a cop definitely puts him at risk. IMO that's just too bad. 

That Local6 has some other odd headlines as well... some could bear discussing on the Study. 

 :asian:


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 5, 2004)

Some recent research indicates that rapists serving time in prison have had victims as young as 12.  I'm not sure the sexual predators in there view the rape of a fourteen year old the same they do a pre-adolescent.

As to whether he'll survive, he probably won't be put out with the general population.  That'd be the same as killing the guy...and not just because he's a molester.  He's a cop.  

Awful story.  One got the impression he was carrying on with this girl at the same time as his son was.  And this guy was a deacon in his church...


Regards,


Steve


----------



## GAB (Aug 7, 2004)

The part of this story is read between the lines. He probably was told that if he plead guilty, he would get the 2 years and the probation, he did. 
Then it was over turned, he will be able to get out even earlier on a tech. 

Our society needs to become more involved or else we will not last long. 

I think we (our culture) have the potential to be great (as in a long time and doing good).
The problem as I see it is, the way things are going, all over the world and at home. How long is the World going to last???  Regards,  Gary


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 8, 2004)

Gary - I think that, sadly, awful things like this have been going on for centuries - we just acknowledge them now and try to punish people for what our society considers inappropriate or criminal behavior.  

I think part of our journey to trying to be a great society is by dealing with situations like this to the best of our abilities.

As to the case itself, I'm curious as to whether this man started out as a "regular" cop, and through his work with pedophiles, became interested/titillated by the materials over time, or whether he was always interested, and so chose that career path.

The human mind is so weird and complex.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 8, 2004)

Feisty,

Technically the guy was an _ephebophile_, or _hebephile_.  These are the psychological terms usually applied to adults who are attracted to adolescents who have started to exhibit, or fully exhibit, secondary sex characteristics.  

_Pedophile_ as a term is more commonly applied to adults who are attracted to pre-adolescents.  Some psychologists don't make the distinction and use _pedophile_ alone.  The press does this as well, and doesn't distinguish between the two behaviors.  

I learned this one afternoon over at the Pscyh-Lit database at I.U.  I could get lost for hours over there.  

Definitions aside, who knows whether this guy was always that way or if he grew into it as time went on.  He may have had only an attraction for this one girl...or he may have molested others we don't know about.  

Regardless...he knew better.  He clearly knew the law and knew he was violating it.  

Regards,


Steve


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 8, 2004)

Aha!  I did not know about the terminology.  Lookie there!

It's true - I'm just curious as to how things like that develop.  Also possibly because I recently read Lolita, which I found interesting and repellent together.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 8, 2004)

See what you can learn from me?  Am I not brilliant?   Flatter me thus, and assuage my insecurities, or I shall hurt myself.  I swear...

I've never read "Lolita".  Don't know if I could...leastwise, not in public.  I read Randall Kennedy's "******" and had to put the book face down, spine towards me whenever I was at Borders for coffee.  I didn't want anyone to think I was a racist.  Likewise with Lolita, I wouldn't want anyone to think I was a pedophile.  Now that I think of it, I did the same with Robert Bork's book...didn't want anyone to think I was a Republican.

Note:  Kennedy's book title isn't permitted to be used here, due to its inflammatory nature.  It is pejorative describing blacks that begins with an "n", has an "i", and ends in "er".  You can surely fill in the blanks.  Kennedy is black, and studies the etiology of the word in depth.  It is a superb book.


On THIS topic again...

I have a very hard hitting book called "Predator" by Anna B. Salter. It is rather hard hitting, and not for those with weak stomachs.  She goes into great detail on the issue of pedophilia, rape, and psychopathy.    I found the book while researching this topic over at I.U. that afternoon.  Her book was listed in the Psych-Lit database.  Salter's book doesn't explain adequately how these disorders develop.  I'm not sure anybody can yet.  It is still a powerful book...as is Kennedy's.

Regards,


Steve


----------



## GAB (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi
Do you think the sentence matched the crime? 
Or do you think the first sentence matched the crime? 
Or the way you are talking are we sure he should do any time in the first place? 
Or is it a crime or is it a problem because we now have laws and we did not before?
Or are we right and third world countries right, or are we wrong and they are wrong or they right and we are wrong?
Are we saying that you are reading a book about it and then it is ok? 
Or it is not ok because we are a Christian society and we don't do things like that. 
Or are we a society that has a God and therefore we don't do that.
We have Mores and this is a sin and should not be condoned.
What is it in other societies? Would they allow this, or do they think it is wrong? 
Should we take a poll and see what others think about this in a secret vote? 
That would not be allowed on this board either, for the same good reason not to allow the word that was alluded to, to be used in this society.

I was typing this all down and thinking how I would put it into a better post then I got tired of it, and just posted. I hope it is all right.. Regards, Gary


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 8, 2004)

I'm sorry Gary, I got a bit lost with your series of questions.  Can you pick a couple that you want people to focus on?


----------



## GAB (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi, I know what you mean I think I got lost myself. 

I think I will just leave it at what I posted, the discussion will get off the topic.  

Or the first couple of questions and thoughts that came up as I was typing.  Regards, Gary


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 9, 2004)

GAB said:
			
		

> Or the way you are talking are we sure he should do any time in the first place?
> 
> Are we saying that you are reading a book about it and then it is ok?




I'll deal with two of the questions, Gary

First, where did I say that this guy _shouldn't _  do any time in the first place?  How in the heck did you glean that from what I posted?  

Secondly, how does reading a book condone an action?  If I read a book on child molesting and another on a racially insensitive word, does that make me a bigot and a pedophile?  

The book I cited by Salter is highly critical of pedophiles.  She's a counselor and researcher who has dealt with both victims and perpetrators.  People who work with children ought to read such books if they're ever going to fully understand the problem and design methods for fighting it.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 9, 2004)

I think this brings up a valuable point, Steve, which maybe needs another thread.  As educators of children on this forum (both teachers in the school systems and as MA instructors), what are the things that you look for to make sure "your" kids are OK?  How much time do you put into worrying about these things, considering all the other things you have to worry about?


----------



## GAB (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi Steve, 
These were thoughts that I came up with. I am not saying you posted them.
I should have said something like you-all, not specifically one person. I was typing pro-con, question-answer. 

I was trying to show what was going on in my mind, but did not do a very good job of it.

Regarding the books, I was trying to associate that thought with if someone read it in a book does it make it right or wrong, good or bad. The one I alluded to as far as the word, I am thinking what is the reason for that to be interjected in to this, then thinking if a pole was done, then it can't be etc..

Trying to get feed back but not to be confrontational, I used we and you, as trying to get dialogue, not argument.

If I was a person who thought someone should only listen to liberal press or on the other hand only consertive press what would I have gleaned from your post? I think it is better not to post sometimes, I should have erased it and hit the sack. 

Was not trying to be a problem to you-all,  Regards, Gary


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 10, 2004)

Understood...I think.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## GAB (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Steve, Good! Question do you think the book by Kennedy is one to be read from a library? Or is it something that is good for your own Library? 
Regards, Gary


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 10, 2004)

Gary,

I bought it, read it, and passed it on.  I'm a big lender of books I think are worthwhile.

In your case, get it at the library.  If you like it, buy it for your home library.  It doesn't take more than three hours to read, if I recall.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## GAB (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi Steve,

Thanks, I will follow it up, see if it is as good as you felt, when posting, maybe we will talk about it at a later time?

Regards, Gary


----------



## marshallbd (Aug 13, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> Think this guy will live long in prison?
> 
> http://www.local6.com/news/3614161/detail.html
> 
> ...


What a piece of Garbage!  I hope he gets to be the little girl for some "BIG" lovin! :2xBird2:


----------



## GAB (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi HHJH.

I went to the library ordered the book, (Randell Kennedy) waited for about 5 days got the book and read it.  I think it supports my thoughts about the Civil War, why the North and South will probably always be divided. The bigotry in Amercia will be here until the sun quits shining. 

Good or bad? I guess it depends on who's ox is getting gored, by the looks of the masses. Shows that hypocrisy knows no bounds. In 1960 is when Elmer Gantry was being aired. 
When I was on another board a person from the south, said "she had never been treated bad in the south (AA), it was when she came to CA that she was treated the worst", language and such. I told her I did not believe her. That started the stir, it keep on going until I was expunged from the board.

I am born and raised in CA when I went into Marine Corps in 1959 and went to Virginia in 1960 I could not believe the signs and the way people were treated. This is prior to the CRM, and when it did happen, (CRM) I felt that it was the correct thing to happen, it benefited everyone.

I guess I was sheltered in Hollywood, (sure). 

I feel the book is probably pretty much on the right track considering the way it was presented. I was not subjected to much of what is referred to in the book (I am white), but I did feel a lot of the hate and turbulence of the 60's and 70's, because of the war and the way the great masses treated the service men and women, and  Law Enforcement of the day...   

It is unfortunate that the Civil Rights Movement and the War in Vietnam, were occuring at the same time, they overlapped each other and it took us awhile(US citz) to unravel the situation, (it still hasn't come full circle yet).

Whats your take on the book? Also feel free to state what you think about my thoughts. Regards, Gary


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 20, 2004)

Its a good book.  I recommend it to everyone.

I don't think the South will always be bigoted.  Even now more middle and upper class northeren blacks are moving south.  Demographics are changing, and the major southeren cities are turning into "ideaopolises", which tend to be more liberal.  It'll be a long, slow haul...but we'll get there.

I think if you want to talk about this you might join in on Kaith's thread, or start another.

Oh...I was ten and lived in Mississippi for about six months.  Saw bigotry everywhere, even though the Civil Rights act had been passed.  They hadn't taken down the signs in parks over water fountains that said "colored" and "white".  It left an impression.

We got a lot of former Marines in this forum, don't we?

Regards,


Steve


----------



## GAB (Aug 21, 2004)

Steve,

The thought that the South will rise again, is more what come's to my mind then being the other way around.

Maybe we (marines) are just more to posting on boards and speaking about the Corps. I see you are into the Korean arts were you stationed there?

What post would that be, he has so many?

At one time in the Dictionary, a "Bigot" was a man with a mustache, I think it is hard to overcome our upbringing, look how difficult it is for some to realize we have been to the moon, and it is not just a Hollywood back drop.

Regards, Gary


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 21, 2004)

GAB said:
			
		

> What post would that be, he has so many?




Check "The Study's" threads.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 8, 2004)

Grrrr, southern stereotypes...... I'm not even gonna touch that one.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 8, 2004)

Tampa in 2004 is a far cry from Biloxi, Miss. in 1967, Silat Student.


Regards,



Steve


----------



## TonyM. (Sep 8, 2004)

We're off topic now, but that's OK with me. This conversation is very important to me as an American. I was born and raised in the south during the 1950's. I remember segregated schools, buses, diners, water fountains ect. This was a horrible time for me. I have zero nostalgia for the 50's. I'm definetly with Studs Terkel on this one. The fifties s#cked! I have the memory of being four years old and taking the bus from Lake Charles to Shreveport to visit an aunt with my mom and waiting for the bus to return home. The day was terribly hot and I was thirsty. We are Indians of mixed blood that could "pass" for white. My mom looked around and couldn't find the "whites only" water fountain so she took me to the "coloreds" water fountain. An old man in a white linen suit and a pamama hat went up to my mom and started berating her for letting her boy drink from the "coloreds" water fountain as if I would get some disease. My mom started shaking and crying and said "get away from me and my boy you hatefull old man!"
Go Mom! I Love you for that.


----------



## bignick (Sep 8, 2004)

to swing back on topic a bit...whether or not his sentence was correct...at least he's off the streets for now...i think it's criminal to allow a convicted sex offender off with no jail time...


----------

